# BillyBobJoe



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I had no other name ok 

Here's my HMPK male (who won't flare at ALL) so I must use his aquabid pic. His fins are near perfect for IBC judging rules.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

He looks really cool...NIce find!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks  This guy plus his sis were $24


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's so beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. His fry are a week old tomorrow


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks  He finally started flaring today (other than when he was in the breeding tank)!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice to hear he is doin okay!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya he's not very active. Proabably because he's in a unheated 1 gallon, but my fishroom I mean bedroom is always 75 to 82 degrees.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Ya he's not very active. Proabably because he's in a unheated 1 gallon, but my fishroom I mean bedroom is always 75 to 82 degrees.


Well maybe he is just a little unhappy with being in the 1 gal as you assumed as well.:-?Do you have any other tanks a little bigger than 1 gallons?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well maybe he is just a little unhappy with being in the 1 gal as you assumed as well.:-?Do you have any other tanks a little bigger than 1 gallons?


 I do but no filters or heaters (all but the one in the fry tank burned out/go WAY to high but are good for my brine shrimp). He's also suffering from post spawning depression but he eats blows tons of nests around his tank everyday and occasionally flares at his sister.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I do but no filters or heaters (all but the one in the fry tank burned out/go WAY to high but are good for my brine shrimp). He's also suffering from post spawning depression but he eats blows tons of nests around his tank everyday and occasionally flares at his sister.


Aww poor guy. What is post spawning depression?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Aww poor guy. What is post spawning depression?


 Most of the time when you remove a male from his fry he gets depressed and may even die. I've never had one die on me yet.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Most of the time when you remove a male from his fry he gets depressed and may even die. I've never had one die on me yet.


They can die from that:shock::shock: :shock:i dont want my baby to die on me. i will feel so guilty


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty fishy


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> They can die from that:shock::shock: :shock:i dont want my baby to die on me. i will feel so guilty


 Very rare. I've only heard of one case. Just throw in some bloodworms and he'll forget about his fry lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Very rare. I've only heard of one case. Just throw in some bloodworms and he'll forget about his fry lol.


PHEW!

Good. I mean not good that the other dad died but good that they are rare. That took a load off my shoulders.

Also i see some fry!!!!


----------

